# Pip and Alfie Training issues



## Golddust (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi!
So I've had Pip for 1.5 years and Alf for about 3 months.

Neither are scared of me, they are quite used to me and are relaxed and happy.

Before I got Alf, I taught Pip to step up (he took ages before finally doing it) but has only ever stepped up from a certain part of the top of the cage (if I say 'step up', he will run over there ready to step on) and he will let me carry him maybe a few metres to the middle of the room before flying back - he won't let me touch him or anything.

Then I got Alfie, and while he was in quarantine for 6 weeks or so I was determined to get him properly tamed. I took things really slowly, and he was a quick learner so picked it up confidently. He was pretty much fully tame.

I introduced Alfie to my bedroom whilst Pip (and my other bird at the time) wasn't there, so he wouldn't be too overwhelmed. I gave him a day or two before finally allowing him out to fly. Out of the cage, he was great too. He would sit on my finger for ages, let me stroke his back, tummy and kiss him, and even sit on my pillow while I lay on my bed and took selfies with him

But then when I brought Pip back in, things went downhill a bit. Alfie and Pip soon became firm best friends, and were inseparable. Which meant Alfie didn't want anything to do with me anymore Basically, I got ditched.

I took Pip out again and played with Alfie a bit and he was good again, but each time I did that he was a little less interested. Pip's behaviour hasn't changed at all, he is still as tame as I described before - maybe Alfie deems it uncool to have a human friend now?

My life is really busy, so I know it's best for Pip and Alfie to have each other to play with - but I just wish I could play with Alfie like I used to sometimes.

Do you have any ideas of what I could do?

Thanks


----------



## Golddust (Oct 9, 2014)

I've just played with Alfie alone and he was sitting on a toy whilst I held it, eating millet from my hand and nibbling my fingers.


----------



## Joello (Jan 3, 2016)

I have two little budgies as well. The same thing happened to me. I was scared that neither of them would want anything to do with me. My first budgie, Geo, still interacted with me so Sherbet wanted to interact. Get your first budgie with you and the second will become curious and come to you. That's how I do it, but it might be different cause these little guys have their own personality


----------



## Golddust (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Joel, it's hard though as Pip is also stubborn and will only sit on my finger for a few seconds.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You have a good start with Alfie. Yes it is set back some by his new found bird relationship, but you just need to keep working with both. Mine only step up for me at all because i constantly feed them treats by hand for doing so. Your thoughts on the time you have to spend with them, and them having each other, are right where I am at with mine. I enjoy their interaction more than I value a close bond with any particular one...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely, it's best to work with both of them separately so both of them are comfortable with you. Even though it's Alfie you'd like to be closer to, since Pip is very comfortable with you, he and Alfie may strengthen their bond with you together. 

That way, Alfie won't be as uncertain. I would cement what Alfie already knows (stepping up, eating out if your hand, etc.) until he's no longer so indifferent. If he doesn't do it separately from Pip, you can try to do both together, as the presence of his friend may motivate him. I'd start there and see where you can get :thumbsup: Best of luck!


----------

